# Mk4 Clusters into an A1 ( Mk1)



## abe3uk (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi all
I am just about to purchase a set of Mk4 Instrument clusters to try and fit in my Mk1 golf. I will be able to get it to fit but will i be able to get it to work. The engine in my golf is a 2.0L 16v. I know there are immoboliser issues with these cluster but as i am not using a 1.8t motor or ecu will i still be able to get the clustors to work (and maybe even the MFA)
Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated
Cheers
Abe


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Clusters into an A1 (abe3uk)*

bump i'd like to know too
I know for a fact that 99 mk4's 2.0l don't have immo at all


----------



## partstosell (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Clusters into an A1 (abe3uk)*

i was gunna do it but i backed out and am now selling the cluster


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Clusters into an A1 (abe3uk)*

You should be able to install it and get it to work, at least kinda work anyway.
You'll need an A3/mk3 VSS for your tranny, since the speedo is electronic. Remove/cover the bulb for the immo light, the CEL, and whatever is offending. 
Your tach won't work. The cluster gets the tach signal thru the CAN-bus from the ECU. (on the later clusters anyway).
What dash were you going to install the A4/mk4 cluster in?
It's a difficult fit to the A1/mk1 dash. The A4 clusters are huge.








-Dave


----------



## abe3uk (Oct 12, 2004)

I am going to use a 6N polo dash, so should't have problems fitting it. I was thinking of using a 1998 set of Polo clocks (i think they are same as golf 4 but don't know if they have the same issues)
Cheers
Abe


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (abe3uk)*

I hade this same dilemma with my project I have a 1.8T engine going onto my scirrocco I am going to use stand alone engine management sow I needed a cluster that can work with out the ECU this was not a problem but I wanted something new looking with cole blue lights to go with my MK3 dash swap sow I decided on a AUDI TT cluster All you need to do is get a cluster with part # XXX 919 XXX and not XXX 920 XXX I do not know if you have this model in the usa I got mine from the German EBay new for 150$ they also sell a wiring adapter to connect the cluster to original mk1-2-3 connections 
Al clusters with this part # com with out can bus sow they have a direct connection for the rpm just search "ohne canbus"
This will work it is proven 
There is a another option http://www.racelogic.co.uk/2003/can.htm have modules to convert can –bus signal for any application that you would need 
And for a corrected speedometer reading you can use http://www.dakotadigital.com/D...SGI-5 
my cluster


----------



## abe3uk (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi,
Cheers for the response.
Don't suppose if anyone knows if the ausi a3 clocks have the same immobolier issues as the Mk4 Golf.
If i don't have the ECU, keys or immboliser codes with the Clusters, will they still work when wired up. Or will they just error and go dead
I just bought a set of A3 Clusters with no ECU, keys or immboliser codes and am wondering what will happen if i try and power them up
Cheers
Abe


----------

